# awesome pellets



## doughboysigep (Apr 7, 2017)

I did my first cheese smoke with an Eazy-Q 2 weeks ago.  It was first time using pellets.  I got a 5# bag of Smokehouse Products hickory pellets fairly reasonable ($6) but was amazed they wanted nearly $20 of apple or cherry (5#).  I then found a 40# bag of CookinPellets perfect mix for $36!!!  The price was outstanding, especially compared to above.  What was even better was that the smoke was awesome (smell and taste) - a mix of hickory, cherry, apple, maple.  hands doen best smoke flavor I've had.


----------

